# Guide data error message (920)



## eBruce (Feb 1, 2007)

I have an HR21-200 that started getting the following message:

"Your receiver has not received Guide INformation from the satellite for 7 hours. PLease contact DIRECTV Customer Serivece (920)"

Message comes up every couple of hours. I called DIRECTV, and thier suggestion was to replace the receiver. Of course we have several dozen shows on thier we don't want to loose.

Anyone have any troubleshooting suggestions??

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

This is usually caused by satellite reception issues, or an incorrectly configured satellite dish in the DVR's Satellite Setup.

What type of satellite dish do you have? Does it match how your HD DVR is configured? Press and hold the remote's INFO button until the System Information display appears and scroll down to verify your dish type.

It that all matches, then Please post back with your signal readings for each satellite's transponders (and both tuners if applicable). You'll find these readings under "Menu" -> "Setup" -> "System Setup" -> Satellite -> "View Signal Strength". Note the "+" and "-" symbols next to the "Satellite" and "Tuner" entries where you can toggle the readings between the various satellites and both DVR tuners.

Fill in your readings for each satellite and tuner using these examples. A properly aligned dish will show 80-90s on most of the relevant transponders (although some will be low or zero):

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 x x x x x x x x
9-16 x x x x x x x x
17-24 x x x x x x x x
25-32 x x x x x x x x

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[Not present with Slimline3 dish. No channels are currently beamed from this satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA x
9-16 NA x NA x NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Not present with Slimline 3 dish. Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA x x x
25-32 x x x x x x x x

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 x x x x x x NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA x x
17-24 x x x x x x x x
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 x x x x x x x x
9-16 x x x x x x NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 x x x x x x NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA x x
17-24 x x x x x x x x
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
[National HD channels beamed from D12 satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 x x x x x x x x
17-24 x x x x x x x x

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels beamed from D10 satellite]
1-8 x x x x x x x x
9-16 x x x x x x NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 x x x x x x x x
9-16 x NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## eBruce (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks litzdog911 

What type of dish do you have: slimeline 5
Does it match how the HDDVR is configured: Yes

Signal Strenghts:
Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
1-8 97 99 98 100 97 100 98 100
9-16 98 100 99 98 98 100 98 100
17-24 98 0 98 100 97 100 98 100
25-32 97 74 98 36 96 100 97 100

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA 83
9-16 NA 92 NA 90 NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA 97 97 99
25-32 0 100 100 100 0 100 100 100

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
1-8 0 44 0 52 89 32 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 83 97
17-24 50 33 97 96 61 65 86 81

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) 
1-8 94 90 89 88 91 88 91 88
9-16 91 89 90 88 95 90 NA NA

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s))
1-8 37 84 29 95 NA NA NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 86 16
17-24 17 0 0 18 89 87 83 86

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 96 92 95 91 95 91 92 94
17-24 93 90 93 91 92 88 95 91

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb))
1-8 95 95 91 90 90 91 88 88 
9-16 90 90 88 89 89 91 NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
1-8 100 0 100 100 97 100 97 97
9-16 97 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

I checked the readings for Tuner 1 and Tuner 2 - and they all were within +-3 for each reading.

On a whim - I ran the system test, and got the following:
Diagnostic Code: 45-309
1. Critical Satellite Data not Received.

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you have not done this,
Menu, Settings, Reset, Restart Receiver.


----------



## eBruce (Feb 1, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If you have not done this,
> Menu, Settings, Reset, Restart Receiver.


I should have mentioned - that is one of the first things I did. Did a reset last night as well.

Thanks!!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Sometimes unplugging the receiver for 5 or 10 minutes will do more than a reset.

Something you might also try is to restart the receiver, wait until it gets programming back on the screen and then restart it a second time. This causes it to flush everything from the guide and graphics and start over. It will take it a couple of days to reload it all , if it does.

Your signal strengths look fine to me.

Hopefully some others will have opinions or something else to try.


----------



## mitch5252 (Sep 21, 2010)

I am having the exact same issue as described here - the error code about not receiving data guide happens every day in the afternoon. Sometimes (including both yesterday and today), the receiver reboots - and we all know how long that takes to complete. I would be so ticked off if it happened while watching one of my favorite shows.

Anyway, I have 4 HD-DVRs and this particular one is the only one with this issue. 

They are all connected to the same dish. 

I checked all 4 receivers and they are all set as Slimline-5. 

This problematic receiver is an HR23/700. 

Any help?? Please? 

Regards,
Michelle


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

mitch5252 said:


> I am having the exact same issue as described here - the error code about not receiving data guide happens every day in the afternoon. Sometimes (including both yesterday and today), the receiver reboots - and we all know how long that takes to complete. I would be so ticked off if it happened while watching one of my favorite shows.
> 
> Anyway, I have 4 HD-DVRs and this particular one is the only one with this issue.
> 
> ...


Check the signal strengths on this receiver and one of the others and compare them. You might have a connection problem in that particular coax.

You might also trace that coax to the multiswitch and swap it with one of the others, or swap this receiver with one of the others and see if the problem stays with this receiver or with the location.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That means third [dedicated] APG-tuner dying. HW failure.


----------



## mitch5252 (Sep 21, 2010)

P Smith said:


> That means third [dedicated] APG-tuner dying. HW failure.


English, please? 
(HW = hardware?)
So, I might need a new box?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

practically yes, if you can't replace it by yourself


----------

